
HMS Queen Elizabeth Aircraft Carrier Runs on Windows XP - da02
https://www.rt.com/uk/394237-queen-elizabeth-windows-cyberattack/
======
airbreather
More to the point the Microsoft t+c explicitly say not to use Windows for any
real time control action where safety of humans is involved.

Hopefully it is just used for presentation of information from other sub-
systems running their own OS or proprietary software that meets Lloyds survey
requirements.

Article is very low on useful information.

